# how many corydoras with angelfish?



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm about to move the tetra that are currently in my 16 bowfront into an empty 10 gallon that I have. I plan on entirely redoing the 16. I plan to have it planted heavily (in my opinion atleast) with fluorite as the main substrate and a big patch of sand for my cories to play in. I do a 20-25% water change every 5-7 days and gravel vacuum almost every time.

Now here's my 1st question: I've always loved angelfish but never been able to get any because of my tetra and fear that they would nip it. Would this tank be able to house 1-2 angelfish once the tetra are moved out? It's a tall tank so I'm pretty sure they would have plenty of room for their long fins. 

2nd Question: How many cories could I keep with the angels? The one I have right now is very skittish on his own and definitely needs some friends. They wouldn't take up any swimming space of the angel but how many would add too much bioload to the tank? How much would 2 angels add to the bioload? 

Sorry about the long post and lots of questions. I've had my current tanks running for a year now so it's been a while since I've thought about stocking levels.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't put Angels in a 16g tank. That just isn't enough water volume IMO for a big Angelfish...much less 2. Others don't feel the same way though. 

Go with something smaller....and add 5 more Peppered Cories to the tank. Save the Angels for a 30g or larger tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats the shape of the tank? I have had pairs of angels in 20H tanks for short times. People do breed them in bare twenties, but with daily water changes. I agree that a 16 is too small for angels and other fish. I have veil-tailed angel that were really too large for 20 hishs. If you see a 55 in your future, get two or three baby angels. If not, get a smaller cichid, maybe a festivum and only keep one with 6-8 cories.


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for your answers. 
My tank is a bowfront. 13" front to back at the widest point, 9" at the shortest, 18" tall and 20" long.
oh well. Angels were just a thought but I figured I'd see what you guys thought. I want what's best for the fish. Any ideas on a larger colorful cichlid that would love a planted tank this size? By larger I just mean something that could happily live in a pair or trio as the main focus of the tank. I'd rather have 2-3 fish with a small school of cories, rather than a school of tetra and 3 other kinds of fish like I have in it now.

I know more about different kinds of tetra than cichlids so any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kribs, Rams, Lataecara would be good.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

xraytetralover said:


> 2nd Question: How many cories could I keep with the angels? The one I have right now is very skittish on his own and definitely needs some friends.


Three more.

TR


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

Now I'm researching and thinking of yellow labs. 

1. At an adult size of 5-6 inches, would this tank be big enough for 2 labs to establish territory and not feel threatened by each other? It'll be heavily planted and I'll have to find some rocks for them. 
2. I've read about some people having problems with them digging and other people who've kept them since they were young with plants and have no problems. Does anyone have any experience with labs and plants?
3. Will they get along with my corys?
4. Last Question! I also read somewhere that once they get big enough and old enough to start mating, they get very aggressive and could possibly kill each other. Is this true?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

First of all,


> At an adult size of 5-6 inches,


 I see that in print all the time, but thats max size in the Lake. In the aquarium they can get aggressive and breed at 3" and keep growing to 8"+. 16 gallon tank, No Way. Think 55. A 4 feet long tank is a good size for them. I have some with java fern, they will uproot it and let if float around. Does that bother you? I doubt they'd bother cories, but i'd never keep them together because they have the opposite water preferences. Only 2? Again, asking for trouble. Groups of 8 are good to spread out the chasing. They are mild-tempered for Mbuna, but that doesn't make them 'community fish'. 

How about apistos? Caucatoides are nice. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1437


----------



## TheOtherNewGuy (May 4, 2009)

cichlids are more for bigger tanks i have 1 jd in a temporary 30g but that will be my community tank when i can afford the new tank for him and my pleco


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I'm finding out with all this research. :/ Not sure what I'm going to put in this tank now.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

get dwarf cichlids or shell dweller cichlids. They stay small and will breed in that size tank easy.


----------

